# ??? Planers ????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

O.K. I am ready to buy a new planer looked at the Dewalt,Ridgid and Porter Cable at Lowe's & Home Depot. The P.C. model looks exactly like the old Delta I have now which is getiing old as I am the 3rd owner so to speak and it does leave snipe on edges of boards despite all my best efforts.... I am also looking at a Jet JJP 10BTS 10" benchtop planer/joiner with a stand for $499 my question is has anyone worked with this model and have any input good or bad and is it worth the extra $100 over the Dewalt and or the Ridgid or is there some better models out there in or around the $400-$600 range ?????


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Warren, if you clean the pressure rollers and adjust the tables you should have virtually no snipe.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't speak to the model you're considering but CPO has a 10% off deal on Jet tools right now, the new (not refurb) version of that 10" combo is at $400 (well really $399.99) with free shipping. I've bought a handful of refurb items from them, and they ship quick. Never had to return anything, but their reputation for that is good. Think the price is good through the weekend.
JET 707410 B3NCH, JJP-10BTOS, 10-in Benchtop Planer-Jointer Combo

I found a retail close-out (sears outlet) on a Dewalt 735 at $325 that i'm picking up today. Supposed to be a floor model with the blade wrench missing, if that's it then we'll seal the deal.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the De Walt 735 and am very satisfied with it. It takes wood 13 or 13 1/2" wide and has two speeds one for roughing which is very smooth and one for final with is even smoother. The blades couldn't be easier to change with no setting required. It comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Sears in Baton Rouge, LA is SUPPOSED to have a Dewalt 735 at $324.93 listed as "New" on their outlet web site. Best refurb price i've seen is about $450 so it's a good price if you're close enough to drive there.

DeWalt Heavy-Duty 13 In. Thickness Planer : Sears Outlet

Whatever you do--as Mike said a little mainteance on the Delta may get you back in good shape.

earl


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the 8" version and am happy with it. I only occasionally need jointing and/or planing so this serves my needs. If I had it to do over I think I would prefer separate units. The conversion process, although not really too bad, is a pain.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have owned 3 planers and now own a DeWalt 735. If smooth surfaces and minimum snipe are what you are looking for, the 735 is about the best available. If I look very closely on boards that I run through it I can see a snipe line, but a couple of swipes with 150 grit paper will remove it. I have never seen a planer that could do better than this. 

Charley


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Agree with all the DeWalt 735 owners. I have had mine for 4 years now and love it, only thing I wish was different would be a wider capacity, which I occasionally could use. I purchased it at a woodworking show for $525 and the mobile base at Amazon on sale for $50 and free shipping.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Without hesitation, if you're looking for a thickness planer that will go 20 years, buy a Makita. It is the quietest planer I've heard (which is an attribute not enough people appreciate) and you will save money on double edged blades. The main issue is that it will do a good job for decades. I owned the previous model for many years and bought the new one when the old one walked away. Makita's been a little too quiet in advertising but they do have the goods most times. They make industrial quality tools that go on and on.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I went with the Ridgid R4331 (Watch out, HD may still have some R4330's left over). 

Like it so far. 
- 3 double sided blades
- Little to no snipe out of the box (haven't run any long boards though)
- Decent chip removal (internal fan assist)
- A nice series of presets that you can calibrate (one cal point then steps) for several standard thicknesses.
- The R4331 added a carriage lock to correct a complaint about the carriage moving during operation and they moved the height adjust to the top.
- Minimum thickness is 1/8". 
- Replacement blades were cost competitive with the internet sharpening services when I did my research so I'll be buying new vs. sharpening.

You'll need to remove the blade screws one at a time and add a touch of anti-seize. Other than the carriage lock issue, seizing screws was the most common complaint making blade changes and replacement a PITA. 

Happy Hunting

GCG


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I found a DeWalt 734 on craiglist for $250. It is slightly lighter than the 735.
Three knives and I cannot detect that knives created the result. Looks like it went through a very fine sander.

I looked at the Jet combo unit but the conversion is reputed to be a pain. My 6" Powermatic jointer does a great job.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I think The Jet is out of running ... down to Makita and Dewalt and right now leaning to the Makita, $532 at local Home Depot but still looking ... The Jet had some really bad reviews at different websites, every website I found the Makita it gets 5 out of 5 stars on every review so far .... Maybe later will buy a seperate joiner instead of combo unit


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

*Surface Planers*

I sell Porter Cable, Jet, Delta and DeWalt. I also have a number of Rigid tools and some Makita.

Currently, I own an old Delta, but it's time to replace. Jet is currently having a National promotion with all retailers for ten percent off on everything except their cyclone vac dust collector system. 

I can get discounts from all of the manufacturers. The De Walt 735 will cost me the most. Nevertheless, I'm going to buy it by the end of the month as I think it is clearly the best surface planer out there today.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Bob what kinda price can Ya get on that Delta 735


----------



## wildin (Oct 7, 2012)

*Steel City 40200H 13 inch planer*

I used one to build my Roubo workbench and had no problems, even ran 4"x 11"x 8' laminations through it. Still using the first side of the 4 sided cutter inserts.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Regarding knives. I own the Dewalt 734. I own three sets of replacement knives. I get them sharpened because they are much sharper than new ones At the local shop it cost me 38.00 for each set. The resharpened knives also last longer before needing replacement. While in HD reach inside the different display models and feel the knives. When I did this The ridgid was the sharpest. I am unsure about other models durability but My 734 went out of alignment. (This was due to job site abuse) Dewalt web set had factory directions for adjusting the head. Now it runs true. 

Mine sits on a plywood box. Chips are discharged into the box. I have my 12 gal vac attached to box to facillitate chip collection. When running lot of bf I do need to keep area swept up because chip collection is about 95% effective 

I do regret not having bought the 735 at the time. Budget constraints prevailed.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

paduke said:


> While in HD reach inside the different display models and feel the knives.


When I went to check out my DeWalt 734 (craiglist), I thought I would 'feel the knives'. I cut my finger. That was enough 'feel' for me!!

So bring bandages if you think this is a good idea!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

paduke said:


> While in HD reach inside the different display models and feel the knives.


Never, ever, is that a good idea.
What would you expect to gain from doing that?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

paduke said:


> Mine sits on a plywood box. Chips are discharged into the box. I have my 12 gal vac attached to box to facillitate chip collection. When running lot of bf I do need to keep area swept up because chip collection is about 95% effective


Thanks for posting the photo, Bill.

I will look at a similar collection for my planer.

95% is much better than 0%.....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Well Home depot showed the Makita for $532.00 was set to buy it this morning and was told it was online exclusive only none in store. They did have one Dewalt 734 on sale $349.00 I said o.k. and the man went to taking down the display model as it was the only one left with no owners manual and I could order the dust collection since it was also missing so I said nevermind, then stopped at Lowe's and they had the Dewalt 734 for $399, well tommorrow I go to doctor for a follow up visit and will check the stores on that end of town .... I am still stuck between the Makita which I like what I have read on it and the weight is 30 or so pounds lighter but the Dewalt also looks good maybe I need to do a poll......The Ridgid looks good and I have had luck with some other Ridgid products but a lot of reviews say the blades are a P.I.T.A. to change and adjust so if any of Ya'll out there own one please give me Your honest opinion


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dust collection on the 734 comes with? I better contact the guy I bought mine from.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't find the blades too difficult to change, it takes me about 20 minutes, but I'm not trying to do it quickly.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

rwl7532 said:


> When I went to check out my DeWalt 734 (craiglist), I thought I would 'feel the knives'. I cut my finger. That was enough 'feel' for me!!
> 
> So bring bandages if you think this is a good idea!


When I'm sharpening knives or my chisels I check with my fingers ACROSS the edge not along Guess u got sharp blades


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Warren;

Delta just had a national promotion where their new planer was available at $ 499.00. I thought that was a pretty decent price. It or another good deal will come up before Christmas. We're having some "killer" deals on Black Friday.......sorry no planers.

As you may know Black and Dekker owned Delta and DeWalt. They spun off Delta to a new company out of Taiwan. They have had growing pains in setting up their parts and accessory distribution system. Check with your local retailer on what sort of availability of these items he is getting and in what time frame.

I'm buying the DeWalt 735x based of some of its features and the reputation of consistent performance and durability of some of my other DeWalt tools. I also agree with Rolof on his Makita. I have a router, a coil nailing gun and a miter saw that are all hassel free tools.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

For the Ridgid changing the blades isn't an issue anymore since I hit the screws with the anti-seize. It's just if they're left for too long with the screws in place without it that the screws tend to seize up. Access is not bad and the the supplied T-handle hex wrench/magnetic blade retrieval tool has a storage location on the planer case so it's a little harder to lose.

A set of three will set you back ~ $30.

GCG


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Another nice feature of the 735 is the chip extraction. You don't need a dust collector to get the chips out it has a built in system that works great. I use the a separate garbage can to collect the chips (one similar to the video on Youtube). As far as changing tyhe balkdes it's a snap and they are double sided so that saves you some money in the long run.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

paduke said:


> When I'm sharpening knives or my chisels I check with my fingers ACROSS the edge not along Guess u got sharp blades


Yeah, I was told to check for nicks in the blade. After the cut (and blood) I didn't care one bit about nicks.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the DW 734, and highly recommend it. It also has the ability to spit the chips out with out the DC. I did that once, and only once, as it took a really long time to clean up the mess.  It does include a hook up for DC (highly recommended) and ShopVac (only if you need too, I burnt the motor out on my shopvac while running on the planer. You will need to empty it and clean the filter frequently)

The features the DW 735 have over the the Dw 734: 1/2" wider @ 13", Dual speed control, the slower feed rate supposed to give a finer finish, auto head lock to reduce snipe. The one draw back of the DW735 is that the bed isn't as long as the tables of the DW 734. The extension tables are sold separately.

I have been using the DW 734 for a little over 2 years now, and it has been a great machine. I have kept the tables cleaned and waxed, as well as the rollers, and it has taken everything I have thrown at it.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I did have a horror story with my 734. The screws holding the knives in place had seized. Their heads became stripped so I had to drill them out and use an easy out to remove them. Now I keep replacement screws on hand and throw out any iffy heads.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

paduke said:


> I did have a horror story with my 734. The screws holding the knives in place had seized. Their heads became stripped so I had to drill them out and use an easy out to remove them. Now I keep replacement screws on hand and throw out any iffy heads.


A little dab of this on the threads should prevent that.










GCG


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Talked to Pmc machinery in Hammond today and they can get a refurbished Dewalt 734 for like $299 sounds that may be where I am going sounds like a good deal to me still has full warranty anyone agrree or disagree ????


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Street price new on the 734 is $400 (399.99), so $300 is good on a refurb. I've had good luck with the refurb tools i've bought--in a wierd way i almost feel like they've had an individual "last look" before shipping that the "new" tool doesn't get.

As i posted earlier, the Sears in Baton Rouge supposedly has a 735 at $325--but i don't know the distance from you for pick-up. Got mine for that over the weekend. No box, manual or blade wrench. Downloaded the manual, ordered the wrench--and got a factory registered warranty.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

papawd said:


> Talked to Pmc machinery in Hammond today and they can get a refurbished Dewalt 734 for like $299 sounds that may be where I am going sounds like a good deal to me still has full warranty anyone agrree or disagree ????


I think a good price. It would be very sweet if it comes with the dust hood. It's going to cost me $40 to get one to my door.

How much wood my 734 spit out dropped my jaw!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thinking of keeping my old planer for the rough runs then the new one to finish it off and smooth...I would buy the 735 now if sears had one went yesterday and nothing maybe need to go to other store


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

One, and only one, in Baton Rouge:
DeWalt Heavy-Duty 13 In. Thickness Planer : Sears Outlet

There have been about 25 around the country for the past 3 months, 22 when i did my online order Friday. Now there are 14. I'm guessing that my posts here and on BT3Central might have stirred a little action.

You pretty much have to order online for in store pick-up, then you'll get an e-mail telling you it's ready (or that they don't have it). If it's not in acceptable condition at pick-up, i was told they would cancel the sale. Might have some bruising, but mine was new and more than acceptable for the money. If you call the store, the tool dept may or may not know that they have one, or that there is a close-out price!! Good luck.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Went to HD yesterday, killing time before my shift. Dewalt 734 was on sale for $359.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Warren, I'd be getting myself to Baton Rouge tout de suite. $324 is less than I paid for my Ridgid.

GCG


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Purchased the 325 today from Sears at Cortana will go look at it Sat. it is the floor model that is why so cheap but if all looks good I will bring it home .....


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a good price. Hopefully you don't burn $50 worth of gas getting there and back.

Will Sears offer their warranty? Even better if they do.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was curious and went to the Sears website.
Craftsman 15 amp 13"Planer with Spiral Cutterhead (81158) - Tool Catalog - Bench & Stationary Power Tools - Planers, Lathes & Jointers

Spiral cutter head? Pick up at store was offered.
Yet no reviews and not much on specs.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

papawd said:


> Purchased the 325 today from Sears at Cortana will go look at it Sat. it is the floor model that is why so cheap but if all looks good I will bring it home .....


The blade wrench was missing from mine, and since it still had the 4mm hex head screws i went ahead and ordered the "hardware kit" from Dewalt--has the torx screws and the official blade wrench for $18. Spent an hour tonight swapping out the screws, applied anti-sieze paste while doing it. 

Hope yours is a good deal Warren!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got home from grandkids soccer games,great lunch with wife and horrible experience at Sears --- NO PLANER, yes it was $324.95 for the 735 but it was not only the demo model but also returned and used, parts missing ... 2 ladies and a young man working in hardware had no idea what a planer does or evens looks like, I had to find it. Overall a bad experience,and I really try to support Sears when I can because of how they treat employees in the Armed service, but they are making it very hard with all the bad experiences and alot of there own tools are all made in China or Taiwan, really have to look for anything made in America


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Warren. Had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Which parts were missing?
Sounds like someone bought it to a small job at home and then returned it after the job was completed.

Missing parts could be due to the Sears sales staff not knowing what goes with what.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

At least you still have the old Delta to keep going with until you find what you want.

To prevent snipe on my cheap GMC 12 1/2" planer, I hold up the outer end of the board on the infeed side until the board is under the second roller and then go around to the front and hold up the end "front" of the board. This seems to prevent the board lifting when it is not held down by both rollers.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea James I go backa nd forth and also have found running a sacraficial cheap board in/out with the good stuff at just the right time helps... There was the handle for the crank the slide indicator thing and the one of the side big looking screws had a slight bend in it and at that point I just quit looking .... My wife said just go and buy what I want and be done with it so maybe Sunday We will take a ride to the big box store


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Warren. That one wasn't worth the price. Mine was demo, not used. Missing the screwdriver was okay, bent post would not have been!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> My wife said just go and buy what I want and be done with it.......


I should show this to Maree.......ROTFL


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Well which one do you want


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

papawd said:


> Well Home depot showed the Makita for $532.00 was set to buy it this morning and was told it was online exclusive only none in store. They did have one Dewalt 734 on sale $349.00 I said o.k. and the man went to taking down the display model as it was the only one left with no owners manual and I could order the dust collection since it was also missing so I said nevermind, then stopped at Lowe's and they had the Dewalt 734 for $399, well tommorrow I go to doctor for a follow up visit and will check the stores on that end of town .... I am still stuck between the Makita which I like what I have read on it and the weight is 30 or so pounds lighter but the Dewalt also looks good maybe I need to do a poll......The Ridgid looks good and I have had luck with some other Ridgid products but a lot of reviews say the blades are a P.I.T.A. to change and adjust so if any of Ya'll out there own one please give me Your honest opinion


Lowes has a 10% price guarantee so,,,,,,,,,,,,, $349.00 minus $34.90. That's how I got my table saw:dirol:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Good idea Roger and may be worth a shot... I am not trying to be cheap but if I can save $50.00 hey that is a half of tank of gas these days ...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Starting October 27th Rockler is having a sale on the 735. Among other things they are also throwing is a router.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

mgmine said:


> Starting October 27th Rockler is having a sale on the 735. Among other things they are also throwing is a router.


Where do you see the up and coming sales?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got the Dewalt 734 today and it is smooth, dust collection works great, does leave a little snipe but I will try and readjust on Tuesday when I will have a little time to really play with it


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats. That was the only other one on my short list when I was looking.

GCG


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Warren
you can resharpen your blades for that machine


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm very pleased with my DeWalt two speed, three knife. No snipe. Second one I've owned, far better than the Makita or Delta.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Where do you see the up and coming sales?


I got a flyer in the mail.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't figure out how the store in Baton Rouge is selling a new DeWalt 735 for $ 325.00 The dealer cost on it is about $ 480. He must just be trying to get it out of inventory.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Bob, that was a used model that was returned.....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Today -- went to Lowes while in Baton Rouge today , they have the Dewalt I just bought less than 2 weeks ago on a discounted price $30.00 less than I paid and so I asked the tool dept. manager could I get a discount even though I purchased 2 weeks ago and they found my purchase and proof with check number and I was surprised they gave me the difference in price, I guess it is good to buy from the same store and keep continued support


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

papawd said:


> Today -- went to Lowes while in Baton Rouge today , they have the Dewalt I just bought less than 2 weeks ago on a discounted price $30.00 less than I paid and so I asked the tool dept. manager could I get a discount even though I purchased 2 weeks ago and they found my purchase and proof with check number and I was surprised they gave me the difference in price, I guess it is good to buy from the same store and keep continued support



That is customer service, Warren.

On of our motor accessory stores here in Australia has started a similar scheme. Join their "club" for free and if you buy an item and it then goes on special, you will get a credit for the difference (to spend in their store). have not checked the time allowed between your purchase and the credit.


----------

